# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Сброс паролей в 1С 8.2

## Yurii-syrkin

Подскажите пажалуйста, как сбросить пароли в базе 1С 8.2. В 8.1 это получается без проблем, а вот в 8.2 нет такой последовательности байтов, ну или я найти не могу

----------


## forzi

> Подскажите пажалуйста, как сбросить пароли в базе 1С 8.2. В 8.1 это получается без проблем, а вот в 8.2 нет такой последовательности байтов, ну или я найти не могу


users.usr оно и в Африке users.usr. Только в 8.2 надо еще найти "v8users" и переименовать хотя бы первую букву, например "w8users"

----------

doom2good (10.10.2013)

----------


## Yurii-syrkin

когда я нахожу users.usr у меня появляется последовательность байтов: 00 75 00 73 00 65 00 72    00 73 00 2Е 00 75 00 73, что в ней менять. Может распишите подробнее, очень надо

----------


## forzi

чуток пораньше надо перед 09 заменить 00 на 01. Пример: "00 00 2D 00 00 00 *00* 09 00 75 00 73 00 65 00 72" заменяется на "00 00 2D 00 00 00 *01* 09 00 75 00 73 00 65 00 72". Затем как я уже писал - надо еще найти "v8users" и переименовать хотя бы первую букву, например "w8users"

----------

doom2good (10.10.2013), kaizZer (08.09.2011)

----------


## forzi

Ну и незабыть сохранить :-)

----------

doom2good (10.10.2013)

----------


## Decker

Вообщем в связи с выходом Tool 1CD с возможностью редактирования таблиц (редактирование таблиц доступно в альфа-версии) набросал тут небольшой мануал - Восстановление / сброс утраченного пароля в 1С 8.2, может кому-то и пригодится.

----------

Vik44 (06.01.2014)

----------


## newmetoda

есть программка работающая по этому принципу  (плюс не сидишь пол часа в поисках нужной комбинации байтиков )  FreePassword

----------


## romix

Парни, а как быть если база не файловая, а крутиться на сервере?

----------


## Winder666

?1С при работе на SQL хранит список пользователей в двух местах: в таблице v8users и в файле users.usr который бинарно расположен в таблице Params.

Надо платформу заставить думать что в базе нет ни одного пользователя. Для этого необходимо переименовать таблицу v8users и строчку с файлом users.usr. Открываем SQL Server Management Studio логинимся и создаем запрос к базе данных с содержанием:

EXEC sp_rename 'v8users', 'v8users_old'
GO
UPDATE Params
SET FileName = 'users.usr_old'
WHERE FileName = 'users.usr'
GO

После этого открываем базу данных в конфигураторе и видим что платформа не спрашивает пользователя и пароль, при этом в SQL Server будет заново создана таблица v8users. Теперь чтобы всех пользователей вернуть обратно не закрывая конфигуратора выполним в SQL Server Management Studio запрос:

DROP TABLE v8users
GO
EXEC sp_rename 'v8users_old', 'v8users'
GO
UPDATE Params
SET FileName = 'users.usr'
WHERE FileName = 'users.usr_old'
GO

После выполнения запроса в списке пользователей появятся все пользователи, останется только найти нужного и изменить ему пароль.

----------

docent38rus (11.07.2018), Snoopyk (23.03.2015), Tokio78 (24.02.2017)

----------


## ceasar789

> Подскажите пажалуйста, как сбросить пароли в базе 1С 8.2. В 8.1 это получается без проблем, а вот в 8.2 нет такой последовательности байтов, ну или я найти не могу


Я долго искал на просторах интернета вариант, при котором не удаляются пользователи, как например это было в 1С77, снимаешь проверку пароля пользователя.... и все. Вобщем я нашел, держите :yes::D:cool:
http://my-files.ru/mbc4jo.KillSecuriti1C82.zip
Распакуйте архив, запустите файл KillSecuriti1C82.exe, программа сама подберет путь к установленной 1С, остается поиграться галочкой "Отключить проверку пароля пользователя в 1С8.2"
Наверное перед запуском нужно будет выйти из открытых 1С, остановить выполнение сервера 1С, если он запущен, ну и для систем от Windows Vista и выше нужно запускать от имени администратора, с полными правами.
Я немного посмотрел, похоже, что программа патчит фал backend.dll, и больше вроде бы ничего не трогает.
Всем удачи.

----------


## ceasar789

> Я долго искал на просторах интернета вариант, при котором не удаляются пользователи, как например это было в 1С77, снимаешь проверку пароля пользователя.... и все. Вобщем я нашел, держите :yes::D:cool:
> http://my-files.ru/mbc4jo.KillSecuriti1C82.zip
> Распакуйте архив, запустите файл KillSecuriti1C82.exe, программа сама подберет путь к установленной 1С, остается поиграться галочкой "Отключить проверку пароля пользователя в 1С8.2"
> Наверное перед запуском нужно будет выйти из открытых 1С, остановить выполнение сервера 1С, если он запущен, ну и для систем от Windows Vista и выше нужно запускать от имени администратора, с полными правами.
> Я немного посмотрел, похоже, что программа патчит фал backend.dll, и больше вроде бы ничего не трогает.
> Всем удачи.



Все это верно лишь для 1C8.2.19.90 платформы, а для последующих 102 или 106 - уже не канает:(

---------- Post added at 22:29 ---------- Previous post was at 22:27 ----------

Предыдущий топик верен лишь для 1C8.2.19.90 платформы, а для более новых - 102 или 106 - уже не канает

----------


## ceasar789

Изменилась программа отключения пароля 1С. Теперь она стала универсальной, поддерживает работу со всеми версиями 1С8хх (правда для 1С81 она может только снять пароль, а восстановить проверку пароля не может), держите ссылку:
http://my-files.ru/zm8b0x.KillSecuriti1C8_v2.zip

----------

Bladenv (30.06.2015), Fedor1970 (25.06.2014)

----------


## Fedor1970

*ceasar789*,
Не работает ссылка http://my-files.ru/zm8b0x.KillSecuriti1C8_v2.zip

----------

Bladenv (30.06.2015)

----------


## ceasar789

> *ceasar789*,
> Не работает ссылка http://my-files.ru/zm8b0x.KillSecuriti1C8_v2.zip



К сожалению тот сервис то работает, то не работает, я сам не сразу скачал. Например вчера после полуночи сервис перестал работать и так часов до 9 утра. Вообщем нужно ловить момент. Если надо, то давай я тебе скину на мыло. Только с завтрашнего дня (начиная с обеда меня не будет дней 10, в отпуск решил сходить, но потом зайду как нибудь, посмотрю сообщения.) Но если успеешь до обеда выложить мыло, то скину.;)

----------

Bladenv (30.06.2015)

----------


## Snoopyk

Spasibo!!!
Shtob ty byl zdarov i radoval vseh svoimi otvetami!!!

---------- Post added at 10:53 ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 ----------




> ?1С при работе на SQL хранит список пользователей в двух местах: в таблице v8users и в файле users.usr который бинарно расположен в таблице Params.
> 
> Надо платформу заставить думать что в базе нет ни одного пользователя. Для этого необходимо переименовать таблицу v8users и строчку с файлом users.usr. Открываем SQL Server Management Studio логинимся и создаем запрос к базе данных с содержанием:
> 
> EXEC sp_rename 'v8users', 'v8users_old'
> GO
> UPDATE Params
> SET FileName = 'users.usr_old'
> WHERE FileName = 'users.usr'
> ...


Spasibo!!!
Shtob ty byl zdarov i radoval vseh svoimi otvetami!!!

----------


## ceasar789

Очередная версия программы KillSecuriti1C8 v 3.2 расположена по адресу
http://my-files.ru/dqqwwe
Поддерживает работу так же с платформой 8.4
Удачи.

----------

alexandr_ll (31.10.2016), bion (20.01.2017), paradox75 (06.12.2016)

----------


## ceasar789

Привет все, нашел очередное обновление программ

KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.7.1.0 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.11.3034 (1С8.4.1.445).
http://transfiles.ru/oz18f
http://dropmefiles.com/mdrmL
http://wdfiles.ru/9teI


Go1C версия 2.3.1.0 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.11.3034 (1С8.4.1.445). Помимо всего прочего программа снимает защиту 1С.
http://transfiles.ru/bragi
http://dropmefiles.com/wvbPk
http://wdfiles.ru/9teJ

----------

alex125it (11.03.2018), klad7777777 (12.02.2019), SLK01 (02.04.2018), Vasilev (11.03.2018)

----------

